# Looking for burner number app for iPhone that doesn't use data



## RonRizzy (Jan 26, 2010)

A friend of mine is looking for an app for her iPhone that works like Skype (as far as phone calls go) in that she needs a burner number and that uses her inclusive minutes - NOT data. And, she needs it to be able to both make and receive calls using that burner number *as well as* make calls to and receive calls from legitimate cell phone numbers

Anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------

